# Storms



## scouserdave (Jan 30, 2005)

Here's a few of the River Mersey. The high tide and strong winds combined to make the River a tad choppy :er:


----------



## AIRIC (Jan 30, 2005)

All excellent captures. Very interesting.

Eric


----------



## LizM (Jan 30, 2005)

So on that last shot...did you actually fall flat on your rear as you tried to run backwards while still taking shots?

Great shots!


----------



## scouserdave (Jan 30, 2005)

AIRIC said:
			
		

> All excellent captures. Very interesting.
> 
> Eric


Thanks Eric. I took them a few weeks ago. First opportunity I have had to photograph the River Mersey in these conditions.


----------



## scouserdave (Jan 30, 2005)

LizM said:
			
		

> So on that last shot...did you actually fall flat on your rear as you tried to run backwards while still taking shots?
> 
> Great shots!


  I looked like a drowned rat at the end of the shoot.


----------



## wardcbm (Jan 30, 2005)

I particularly like numbers one and four.

Good stuff.

Charlie


----------



## Corry (Jan 30, 2005)

Awesome shots!!!!

Here's mine...it's actually sortof a lull between storms...it was quite awesome to be in the middle of.


----------



## LaFoto (Jan 31, 2005)

Wow, yours are very impressive, scouserdave! Especially the first and the last - I called my kids to the monitor to tell them: "After this photo, his camera must have been gone..." It was not?

Can't wait to see any more storm pics. Myself I haven't got any...


----------



## wxnut (Feb 1, 2005)

Somebody say storms???


----------



## Corry (Feb 1, 2005)

wxnut: Are you a storm chaser???


----------



## wxnut (Feb 1, 2005)

Yes I am.  WX is the abbreviation for weather.


----------



## LaFoto (Feb 1, 2005)

Wow. They make me feel frightened, WXnut!


----------



## lathamemmons (Feb 9, 2005)

ure first two are awsome


----------



## mpdc (Feb 9, 2005)

Dam
Loved the twister in the farm.  brown lower end.  Amazing shot..  Might have to take a trip out your way.


----------



## ScoobyRoo20 (Jan 4, 2006)

Here are some of my storm shots. Nothing as exciting as tonados though. Although I would like to capture a few someday.
These scud pictures were taken in Flower Mound Texas near the dam in the summer of 2005. No tornados were reported with this storm but came close.


----------



## Popol (Jan 25, 2006)




----------



## pursuer (Feb 18, 2006)




----------



## JenniferLynn (Feb 22, 2006)

WOW! These are some incredible shots! Mine are mediocre compared to ya'll's but I'll post them anyway....it was about 4pm...it's usually sunshining during this time, but a storm rolled through...taken while standing in my front yard.


----------



## iflynething (Oct 28, 2006)

How are you able to get the lightning shots. What shutter speed min is needed. I know you need to be patient.

I tried to get one at the Grand Canyon but was unable to - partly because I only have my Nikon Coolpix L4 

~Michael~


----------



## xfloggingkylex (Oct 31, 2006)

sad thing about living in maryland is we very rarely get tornados. I have been thinking about taking a trip to go out to the great plains and test my luck.



http://img.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2006/09/lightningST_600x450.jpg  <---- this is a picture that was posted in the photography section of a car forum I am on... talk about close.


----------



## BoblyBill (Oct 31, 2006)

wxnut... I love your photos! I have one of your pictures (#2) on my hard drive (I just look at it nothing more(and pretty much cry it's so beautiful)). Your pictures have in part inspired me to pick up storm chasing... at least research into it that is. That's actually why I got into photography (about three months ago) so that I can take pictures of storms. I thought about inscribing on my camera "if you find this camera, please develope the film because the last picture is probably an amazing picture"... This will be by far my favorite thread to look at... Is there a way to purchase some of your work like say a poster or something, wxnut?


----------



## BoblyBill (Feb 21, 2008)

1.






2.






3.







4.







5.







6.


----------



## LaFoto (Feb 21, 2008)

WOW! Chris! Holy cow, that third photo is KILLER!


----------



## BoblyBill (Feb 21, 2008)

Thanks Lafoto, but if you really want to see some awsome pictures goto
http://extremeinstability.com/...

That's the type of photography that I'm striving for...


----------



## hovis (Feb 21, 2008)

Here's a couple - first up in the mountains north of Madrid






Second from Lyme Regis


----------



## Sarah23 (Mar 4, 2008)

BoblyBill said:


> Thanks Lafoto, but if you really want to see some awsome pictures goto
> http://extremeinstability.com/...
> 
> That's the type of photography that I'm striving for...




wow! Those are amazing! I live in Oklahoma and we see a lot of that weather, too. What kind of lens do you use? I would love to be able to capture some of those storm fronts when they come in here! Your pictures are beautiful!


----------



## dab_20 (Mar 9, 2008)

Wow! Some really awesome photos here!


----------



## Hobbes (Apr 1, 2008)

awesome shots! some of them really reminds me of the movie "The day after tomorrow"


----------



## CreAting iMagERy Art (Apr 1, 2008)

Bobly Bill I am lovin your shots.


----------



## chantal7 (Apr 1, 2008)

Some nice pics in here... here are some of mine:


























I plan to get some better ones this year, these were from my old tiny camera.


----------



## Hobbes (Apr 2, 2008)

wow some of them are amazing! Especially those by mr BoblyBill. Well here are mine:


----------



## tonyage (Apr 2, 2008)

boblybill, what body and lens did you use to capture those images?

did you do any editing? those images are fantastic!


----------



## BoblyBill (Apr 15, 2008)

tonyage said:


> boblybill, what body and lens did you use to capture those images?
> 
> did you do any editing? those images are fantastic!


 
I used my Canon D30 (not 30D) and tamron 28-300mm shot at 28mm for almost all of these. Yes because most if not all my storm pictures are panos there is quite a bit of editing that goes into these shots. also because I don't have ND filters there is about a 3 stop difference in the light intensity in the clouds and the ground. I shoot for the clouds and have up the levels in the ground.


----------



## Dominic (Apr 15, 2008)

Very cool stuff.


----------



## greatestfix (Apr 27, 2008)




----------



## beckyh (May 8, 2008)

mine, maybe during the storm (and before the storm)


----------



## paranoidandroid13 (May 29, 2008)

Not the best quality... I scanned this from a print I had.  Taken using a Canon AE-1


----------



## tedE (Jun 5, 2008)

paranoidandroid13 said:


> Not the best quality... I scanned this from a print I had.  Taken using a Canon AE-1




thats a beautful photo.  really love the skies colours.  from the orange to the blue.  and the contrasting darkness of the forest. great shot.


----------



## Indyost (Jul 1, 2008)

Hi all, new to the forums, but hope to be around for awhile 

I took these pictures last week during a couple of days worth of evening thunderstorms:














This picture I took last summer as some storms were approaching from the south during the evening hours:


----------



## EW1066 (Jul 1, 2008)

Got this on June 20th


----------



## hXcPhotography2 (Jul 4, 2008)

Bill shots 3 and 5 are beautiful pictures.. hands down haha Congrats.. It never storms like that in North Carolina.


----------



## johngpt (Jul 13, 2008)

Indyost said:


>


This last one could be a background from an old master's oil painting. I expect to see Michelangelo's Adam and God somewhere in there.


----------



## Indyost (Jul 13, 2008)

johngpt said:


> This last one could be a background from an old master's oil painting. I expect to see Michelangelo's Adam and God somewhere in there.


 
I've had that same feeling after taking the picture.  It just happened to be at the right time of day with the sun starting to make it's way over the horizon combined with a beautiful storm front pushing it's way into town.


----------



## johngpt (Jul 13, 2008)

Last evening we had thunder boomers roll through. By the time I got set up, they'd rolled a bit too north and had dissipated. I got one shot. This was about 11pm U.S. mountain daylight time.

Canon 40D, EF-S 17-85 lens at 20mm. Manual focus, just short of infinity, manual exposure, shutter 0.3s, f/4, ISO 200. No post processing other than crop and straighten, and added border. I think next time I'll try same parameters but ISO 100. My first try at lightning with digital. Can't remember what exposure parameters I'd used 30 years ago with slides.


----------



## Buckster (Apr 13, 2011)

Night before last:


----------



## Forkie (Apr 13, 2011)

Holy Sh**balls!  I didn't know the Mersey could get like that!  Amazing shots!


----------



## daven75 (Apr 13, 2011)

Hey guys, im new here and thought i'd share some of my storm photos.










this storm started like this-




and turned into this


----------



## Mike Lamb (Apr 13, 2011)

You have caught some amazing violence here.  Bravo and then some.  1 and 2 are awesome.


----------



## daven75 (Apr 13, 2011)

Thanks, I have alot more, whats funny, the lightning pictures were from down south st louis area and im from chicago area, and we get worse storms there, so you'd think id have better ones from there but nope lol.


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging (Jul 17, 2011)




----------



## Arkanjel Imaging (Jul 21, 2011)

View from the empty lot behind my house tonight.


----------



## Dragonfly..shotz (Jul 22, 2011)

Love all the images in this thread and the one direcrly above is a beauty Arkangel. Can't see wxnut images but they sound very cool..love BobblyBills work, truly awesome.

Here are some of my favourites.


----------



## chantal7 (Jul 22, 2011)

IMG_6519r by 7Chantal, on Flickr





IMG_5578 by 7Chantal, on Flickr




IMG_5547 by 7Chantal, on Flickr





IMG_5437 by 7Chantal, on Flickr


----------



## daven75 (Jul 22, 2011)

adding some more to this thread!












This was just last night, I was out eating and saw this lol


----------



## bc_steve (Mar 18, 2013)

Lightning Hits the Vegas of the North by Steve Dinicol, on Flickr

taken in High Level, Alberta in June 2011.  Sadly the Flamingo and the Sahara are now chain motels.


----------



## Buckster (Mar 18, 2013)

1.





2.





3.





4.





5.


----------



## Buckster (Mar 18, 2013)

6.






7.






8.






9.


----------



## bc_steve (Mar 18, 2013)

Buckster said:


> 5.



I like this one!


----------



## bc_steve (Jul 2, 2013)

Lightning Strike by Steve Dinicol, on Flickr




Wells by Steve Dinicol, on Flickr


----------



## Michael79 (Jul 2, 2013)

What setting are you guys using to catch lightning? Some of these photos are incredible.


----------



## Buckster (Jul 2, 2013)

The two basic methods I use are:

1. Old school: Trip the shutter for 30 seconds at a time over and over and over while pointed in the general direction I think I might get some lightning.  At the end of the night, delete 99.9% of all shots and keep the couple or few that have lightning on them.

2. New school: Use a lightning trigger.  There are a bunch of them available these days on the net.  I've got a couple different brands and they both work great.  The best thing about them is that you don't have to use a long shutter, so you can shoot wide open in the daytime during a storm if you want to.


----------



## bc_steve (Jul 2, 2013)

A lightning trigger eh?  Never heard of that.  I use the old school method that Buckster is talking about, except I prefer to use much shorter shutter speeds.  Like 1-5 seconds, and I use one of those cable release switches that can be locked in the pressed position and put the camera in continuous mode so it keeps taking picture after picture ... then delete 99.9% and hopefully the 0.1% that's left is decent!

I like a shorter shutter speed because than you only capture one strike which is more like what you normally see with your own eyes.

Also recommended is a spot where you will be sheltered from heavy rain!


----------



## Michael79 (Jul 3, 2013)

Thanks for your help, we been having storms hear in the New England for the past 2 weeks straight. Might as well try to learn something.


----------



## ktan7 (Jul 6, 2013)

Crazy storms! Thanks for sharing these.


----------

